# .22caliber Rifle-opinions needed



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking to buy a .22caliber rifle as a Christmas present. I figure the gun will sit in a closet and only get fired 4 or 5 times a year to kill rats and armadillos, so I'm not looking for something professional quality. I need a balance between price and reliability. Currently have my eye on the Mossberg 702 Plinkster. Any opinions on this gun?
BTW...if somebody has a comparable gun for sale let me know.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am not sure the model number, but my father has a Chinese knock off of the Mauser. Hands down the most accurate .22 rifle i have ever shot. We were nailing a 5.5" target at 200yds with iron sights yesterday at the range. Groupings of 1.5" at 100yds with iron sights. Im sure i will get crushed for mentioning anything Chinese, but for under $200 its a damn accurate/reliable gun. This is if you can even find one. I hear they were really sought after and have been bought up like crazy.

I found the model number. It is a Norinco TU-33/40 .22L.R. Bolt Action with a 5 round magazine.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody should own at least one Ruger 10/22.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Bought my wife a pink mossberg two years ago and have yet to have problems. Probably put 200 rds through it last week.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I just looked up the Norinco and that's a pretty good looking rifle. Where did you find it?

Ted


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Two of our kids have the plinksters,both have thousands of rounds,still going strong.I have a marlin in the classifieds if your interested.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Marlin mod 60
Ruger 10/22
Remington 597

Oil'um up good if they are going to sit in a closet.

Rick


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

ted-hurst said:


> I just looked up the Norinco and that's a pretty good looking rifle. Where did you find it?
> 
> Ted


I believe he purchsed it at a gun show before Clinton banned the import of them. You can find one if you search around I am sure. Hit up the gun shows and local shops.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Everybody should own at least one Ruger 10/22.


+1 Very accurate rifle with only iron sights.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just bought a Marlin Papoose......Sweet shooting, easy takedown and stores in a small case....

http://youtu.be/32FgaIb66bM


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Marlin model 60. very cheap, get them mag fed or tube fed. picked mine up for 110 with the scope and sling, used.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*.22 Cal*

Can't go wrong with a ruger 10/22


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Kenton said:


> I am not sure the model number, but my father has a Chinese knock off of the Mauser. Hands down the most accurate .22 rifle i have ever shot. We were nailing a 5.5" target at 200yds with iron sights yesterday at the range. Groupings of 1.5" at 100yds with iron sights. Im sure i will get crushed for mentioning anything Chinese, but for under $200 its a damn accurate/reliable gun. This is if you can even find one. I hear they were really sought after and have been bought up like crazy.
> 
> I found the model number. It is a Norinco TU-33/40 .22L.R. Bolt Action with a 5 round magazine.


*I looked that thing up and apparently they are not even close to $200 anymore. I was kinda hoping they were they look good.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Can't go wrong with a ruger 10/22


*I agree and my 10/22 target rifle is one of my favorite but I got a Henry Golden boy for my youngest and it's cool because you can put anything from shorts to high velocity lr rounds in it. Nice if you want to plink around with little to no noise. *


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Kenton said:


> I am not sure the model number, but my father has a Chinese knock off of the Mauser. Hands down the most accurate .22 rifle i have ever shot. *We were nailing a 5.5" target at 200yds with iron sights yesterday at the range. Groupings of 1.5" at 100yds with iron sights.* Im sure i will get crushed for mentioning anything Chinese, but for under $200 its a damn accurate/reliable gun. This is if you can even find one. I hear they were really sought after and have been bought up like crazy.
> 
> I found the model number. It is a Norinco TU-33/40 .22L.R. Bolt Action with a 5 round magazine.


wow!! if i'm reading this right, 2 things - you and whoever else was shooting are extremely skilled marksmen, and that is also the most accurate .22 i've ever heard of.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I knew I could find valuable info here. I'm thinking I've got to choose between the Marlin Mod 60, Ruger 10/22, and the Mossberg 207 Plinkster. Plus all are easily found at the local gun shops. Since the person I'm buying it for will be clueless when it comes to sighting in a scope, I'm thinking simplicity with accurate iron sights.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Brad from Bagdad said:


> Since the person I'm buying it for will be clueless when it comes to sighting in a scope, I'm thinking simplicity with accurate iron sights.


haha... good one! we all know you're buying it for yourself and that you wouldn't buy a gun for someone else. RIGHT?!?!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Lets hope hes bringing another youngster into the world of hunting and shooting....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Brad from Bagdad said:


> Thanks guys, I knew I could find valuable info here. I'm thinking I've got to choose between the Marlin Mod 60, Ruger 10/22, and the Mossberg 207 Plinkster. Plus all are easily found at the local gun shops. Since the person I'm buying it for will be clueless when it comes to sighting in a scope, I'm thinking simplicity with accurate iron sights.


If you want to try each of those out PM when you would like to come out to my range and shoot them so you know which one you like...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



K-Bill said:


> Kenton said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure the model number, but my father has a Chinese knock off of the Mauser. Hands down the most accurate .22 rifle i have ever shot. *We were nailing a 5.5\\\" target at 200yds with iron sights yesterday at the range. Groupings of 1.5\\\" at 100yds with iron sights.* Im sure i will get crushed for mentioning anything Chinese, but for under $200 its a damn accurate/reliable gun. This is if you can even find one. I hear they were really sought after and have been bought up like crazy.
> ...


I would like to think everyone in my family is fairly skilled. My father was a gun dealer so I have been shooting since age 6. And yes, Like I said, the gun is wicked accurate once you dial it in.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Marlin 60.


----------



## Magic Stick (Apr 27, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Everybody should own at least one Ruger 10/22.




I agree.. I own 3 of these.. Ones got a nice scope, one tacted out, and one stock.. They are extremely versital and custom parts are everywhere. Top 5 gun of my collection. Or I also bought a .22 conversion for my AR which is pretty nice too...


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

10/22


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's an idea,get all three?If you dont want to do this,let me know,I have all three that you can shoot and decide for yourself.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Another nod for Marlin Model 60


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Buy american !


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Like my Remington 522 - shoots 22 short, long and long rifle. Not sure what they go for anymore.
Then again, hard to go wrong with a marlin 10/22.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Get a 10/22. Great as a stock rifle and the upgrade options are endless, so its a gun that can be enjoyed forever. I have two and love them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

There is a Norinco TU 30/40 on Gunbroker right now for $275. It shoots better than any of these mentioned guns and i would put it up against any $800-$1000 .22. Hands down. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

marlin model 60 is the most accurate semi-auto 22 in my opinion. I have had a kimber bolt action which was more accurate but pricy, and not semi-auto. I also have a ruger 10/22 and i had to put a green mountain barrel and different stock and a few little extras into my ruger to match what the marlins micro-groove did out of the box. The only draw back to the Marlin is that it only comes with dovetail scope mounts and the top is too thin to get tapped, unlike the ruger which has a traditional mount. My wife loves my marlin she can hit a quarter everytime at 50 yards using CCIs. I put a cheap centerpoint scope on it and i use for squirrel hunting ( headshots only) and it never lets me down. Cant beat it for the money.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a Marlin 60 too and for a $150 gun it's pretty amazing. Very accurate gun!


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

I've owned almost all of the above rifles talked about in the above threads, let a 10/22 show up at a fair price and see how long it lasts. that my friend should tell you something. own 3 and tried to buy one to day but i'm to slow.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

welldoya said:


> Everybody should own at least one Ruger 10/22.


10/22's are like rabbits, they tend to multiply in the gun safe. You can't own just one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

10/22/thread

Ruger MKIII or II for your .22lr handgun.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Marlin 60 with CCI Mini Mag HP.


----------



## shelbysprings (Dec 9, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Marlin mod 60
> Ruger 10/22
> Remington 597
> 
> ...


Don't buy the Remington 597. The least accurate .22LR I have ever saw. Go with either of the other two.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! I got to agree with k-bill, thats un heard of for 22? How can you even see a small target 200 yds without a scope? Its hard enough with my high dollar nikon to hold on a target.at 200 yds ! Iron sights, ha, just point and hope for tha best. Hey what kinda ammo are you firing? At 200 yds how high are you aiming above target? At least 14" or more??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

100 yds,ruger 10/22,4x16x40 centerpoint scope,GM barrel,5 shots S&K standard plus.....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Marlin 60. Tack driver right out of the box, and economical too


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Savage MKII FV 4X9X40 Nikon ProStaff scope CCI Mini Mags-cheap ammo 30rds Using bipod 50yds


----------



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Model 60W.. It shoots like a champ. I like the 10/22 for the range because it is a faster reload and can customize it, but i would take my Marlin to go squirrel hunting, it is more accurate.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

10/22 with the metal trigger guard:thumbsup:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Everybody should own at least one Ruger 10/22.


I ageee. I love mine.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

one more for the Marlin 60


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

My mariln 60 w a tapco stock shoots great!


----------



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

Im going to attempt to refinish my 60w stock.. I hope I can make it look new like that wood stock.. Mine is from 1990 and it is all beat up and the finish is wearing off.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That is why I took the stock off so I would not beat it up!


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Yet another vote for the 10/22...one the finest guns ever created.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Ruger 10/22 - there are millions of these things out there for a reason.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I hardly ever get to work on a 10-22.but see alot of every thing else. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I also agree with the Marlin mod. 60, 
BUT, Walmart has a Mossberg mod. 702 Youth model Plinkster, 10/22 (10 round mag) for $107.


----------

